# McCormick International B-250 Diesel Oil Grade required



## flamur01 (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys I'm not sure if this was the right place to make a thread for my problem, if so let me know and ill try and move or delete it as I'm new

I have a 1950's B-250 which I recently bought, as I have never dealt with tractors before I was unsure of which oil to purchase. I was told by case to buy 2x 5L of SAE 15w40 so I did. I filled the tractor up to the appropriate level and started her for about 30mins or so. I bought a BD-144/BC-144 manual soon after which states I should have bought SAE 10w30.. Now my dilemma is do I buy the new oil and flush out the old or is it safe to continue use.

I only ask because I know as engines get older parts ware away i.e piston rings and thicker oil is used so it doesn't bypass the rings. Or will the thicker oil cause a problem? lol anyways any advice would be appreciated

Fred,


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard.

I have the same tractor.I've used 15w40 since I got it with no problems.


----------



## flamur01 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks NBKnight  

You have saved me almost a hundred dollars on oil, ill definitely keep using it then.


Fred,


----------

